# SciFi Fan new to the forum- write me!



## SciFiFan111 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey everybody! I am new to this site (and actually having some trouble figuring out how to post! ) Hopefully, this goes through.

I am a huge SciFi fan and I wanted to get aquainted with my fellow community 

I love humurous Scifi.  With that being said, I have been spending a lot of time at Weekly World News's website because they now have these hilarious video stories.  Last one that cracked me up was "Furry Admirer Seeks Bigfoot"  

Write me and tell me what you're into!


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice to meet you, welcome in. I'm sorry I'm not here right now, as I'm on holiday, but doubtless many others are.
You'll probably find this thread migrating into the "introductions" region quite soon, but don't worry, it'll find lots of other compatible threads to talk to.
Standard warnings: don't wear leather, aviod the basement, peanuts dangerous, don't say "newt" to the marmalade monst.. the orange dragon, or call anything broccoli, ordinary evryday things.
And it's probably too late for this, but this place is addictive, and lacks an egress.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi, just pop along to the tearoom and introduce yourself. (Lounge, tearoom.)


----------



## HoopyFrood (Dec 29, 2006)

Hehe Marmalade monster...that's a new one 

Welcome, welcome and welcome once more! 
Hopefully I'll bump into you around the corridors...I look froward to reading your input


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome, SciFi Fan . Hope you enjoy your stay*.* Sit down, have a doughnut, and a cup of tea. Not my Earl Grey!  Some other tea, if you please.


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 29, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to our wonderful forums 

There's many friendly and helpful people here ...


----------



## Harpo (Dec 29, 2006)

*waves and smiles*

Hello SciFi, and welcome to the Chronicness!

*offers cake*


----------



## SciFiFan111 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey, it's great meeting all of you!  What sorta stuff are you all into?


----------



## Harpo (Dec 29, 2006)

SciFiFan111 said:


> Hey, it's great meeting all of you!  What sorta stuff are you all into?


tea, cake, old music, humour, art, and more tea


----------



## j d worthington (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello, and welcome!

(Hawkshaw: YOUR Earl Grey? I beg to differ..... )

As for your query: That's quite the question! Myself, I'm into all sorts of things, from "hard" to "soft" sf, fairy tales to dark fantasy, classic literature and horror (though I'm not big on splatterpunk or merely visceral horror, as a rule).

Aside from what you've mentioned already, what sort of things do you like? Who are some of your favorite authors, etc.?

At any rate, welcome aboard, and I look forward to seeing you around....


----------



## nixie (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Alurny (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Dec 29, 2006)

SciFiFan111 said:


> Hey, it's great meeting all of you! What sorta stuff are you all into?


 
Well, I'm mostly into sci-fi (GASP!!!), but I do like fantasy and horror, too.

I'm a writer, and am working on several projects. I've posted snippets of two of them here...

*The Outrider Chronicles*
http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/34585-the-outrider-chronicles.html

and here.

*Kincaid the Vampire*
http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/33601-story-idea-kincaid-the-vampire.html


----------



## 0123vicky3210 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi Scififan  I'm Vicky. At the moment I'm working on a way to get Harpo back for covering my wings in whipped cream.  But apart from that and stay on chron I really just do nothing.  But I love a good film.


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Dec 29, 2006)

(swigs a steaming cup of Earl Grey)
Personally, I love the new Battlestar Galactica.  I've been enthralled by it since the first part of the mini-series back in 2003.
(licks cream off Vicky's wings when she's not looking)


----------



## SciFiFan111 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey!  How was everyone's New Years?  Mine was interesting. Had I not been ill with a cold, sore throat, and cough, I might have enjoyed it.  I still managed to drag my corpse-like body out to a party where I faked joy and excitement for the "New Year".

So, as for my SciFi interests--- 

I grew up loving Star Trek and Star Wars.  I am also into classics like Robert E. Howard and H. Rider Haggard.


----------



## j d worthington (Jan 2, 2007)

SciFiFan111 said:


> I grew up loving Star Trek and Star Wars. I am also into classics like Robert E. Howard and H. Rider Haggard.


 
Well, I don't know it it would interest you, but Wildside Press has been releasing a 10-volume set of REH's complete "Weird Works" or fantasy (up to vol. 6 so far) going back to the original publications to eliminate changes since; and they've also been putting out a lot of Haggard's less well-known work as well:


Welcome to Wildside Press -


----------



## SciFiFan111 (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought the first couple.  I look forward to the whole thing.  I really like the packaging.  Where is everyone? It's awful quiet in my room


----------



## Nikitta (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the chronicles.

What am I into?

Depends on what you mean by "into", doesn't it? I think it can mean "What do you enjoy?" or "What are you a big fan of and know tons about?".

Maybe I'm just complicating things needlesly?  

Welcome none the less


----------



## SciFiFan111 (Jan 3, 2007)

thanks!  Anyone hear Weekly World News fans?  I've been spending some time at their website because they have these video stories that I have grown addicted to- verrry funny  I'll look through and link any stories from their site that you may find funny...get back to ya!


----------



## SciFiFan111 (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey, how do you link to another site? I am tryin and they are telling me something about having to have 15 posts or something.. what do i do?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 3, 2007)

People who haven't made 15 posts yet can't post links, it's a device that stops spamming or people arriving only to plug their websites. Once you reach 15 posts, you can add links...oh, and a note on post counts...posts made in any of the general areas (like the lounge or introductions etc) won't count...you have to get yourself involved in the more "serious" threads


----------



## SciFiFan111 (Jan 3, 2007)

Ah, ok.  I understand.  So, I just have to post in other people's forums-- 15 times?


----------



## HoopyFrood (Jan 3, 2007)

Well, you're currently on 7, so only another 8! And yeah, just moving around the other areas and posting on different thread where you want to make a comment will raise it. 
Actually...we're in the SSF lounge at the moment, so posts in this thread count as well


----------



## SciFiFan111 (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks!  

Hoopy, we need to get more people in this room--- we are gettin lonely over here! Let's recruit!


----------



## Faceless Woman (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok, ok, I'm coming. Greetings and welcome, scififan who will henceforth be known as fifi for reasons known only to me.

Also beware of dancing mice, the basement and the attic. Oh, and cake-bombs, atom-blasters, and Joel aka Jeyne. There's probably other stuff too.

My interests? I'm a high fantasy fan. No laughing. Not all high fantasy is wildly cliched.

For tv I adore scifi, but in books it has a tendancy to spend for time on the tech than on the stories, not to mention usually glorifying the great murderous journey of mankind (etc).


----------



## SciFiFan111 (Jan 4, 2007)

Faceless, thank you for joining us  How was everybody's weekend?


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello there 

I'm new too, been posting on the Dune parts of this forum. First day today, wooo! Um as to what im into, well most sci-fi, horror, fantasy. First (adult) book I read was Issac Asimov's I robot. 

Do like Fantasy though.


----------

